# Bezel Insert For The M4



## watchless (Jan 21, 2005)

Roy, is this something you can help me with?

or is there anyone having an extra one









Best ........

watchless


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Yes I can help , please email me off forum.


----------



## watchless (Jan 21, 2005)

done


----------

